# Hooking up a Denon receiver to a existing Bose connection



## krcasey82 (Jun 19, 2017)

I am having so much trouble figuring this out. I just bought a house with prewired speakers in distinct areas. The upstairs is controlled with a standard 5 speaker audio plate and was easy to wire. However the downstairs is prewired with what looks to be a Bose plate with 16 pins that an adapter would plug into. I bought a Denon receiver and want to put it downstairs but have not figured out how to work around this. Do I need to set up a new audio plate with the in wall wiring? Can I buy an adaptor that will have regular audio outputs? Also the speakers downstairs are set up with 2 in the front room, 2 in the kitchen, 2 in the living room, and 2 outside - so more of a music set up than a surround sound type. Each individual area has a volume control switch to "turn on" each zone. Is this familiar to anyone??? I need help!


----------



## nheintz (Jul 16, 2014)

If you take the plate off the wall, can you see the wires for each speaker?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I see the 16 pin adapter from acoustimass subwoofer to speakers but not the wall plate version ...


----------

